# Ikawa P100 price



## Schmock (9 mo ago)

Hi, does anyone know the price of Ikawa P100 here in uk? 
I got no answer asking them through their website. 
Thanks.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

I would say 2300 used. I ve seen few on market


----------



## Frank Willis (Jan 28, 2021)

I dont mean to put you off Ikawa but I would seriously check out Kaffelogic. Amongst other things they are about to launch a batch capacity boost kit which will take capacity up to 200gms from the current 120gms. 
And I along with a heap of other users can vouch for Kaffelogics profiling software which is included with its base model, so no monthly subscription etc to unlock. There is a rapidly growing community of users around the world including professionals and competitive baristas, so this product is 'for real'!!
In saying that, Ikawa is a beautiful product and highly capable....but its worth a comparison!


----------

